

Taking on Ticketmaster - collin128
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/11/event-ticketing-and-crowdfunding-platform-picatic-now-lets-event-organizers-pay-what-they-want/

======
Jayeshnews
Pay what you want tickets. Finally an alternative!

------
interlock
Awesome!

